# Vortex /  Biotec 18 ?



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gerne einen Vortex, vor meinen Filter Biotec 18 setzen.

*Technik* zur Zeit: Aquamx 10000-Bitron 36(bei bedarf)-Biotec 18 / über Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.

Habe hier im Forum / auch Oase Forum nicht´s finden können ,das mir weiterhilft.

Ist es überhaupt möglich den Vortex vor den Filter zu setzen?

Der Vortex läuft über Schwerkraftp.- wie gelangt das Wasser dann zum Biotec (Druckverust).

Bei Bedarf schalte ich meinen Birton 36 ein - das dürfte ja wohl auch nicht Funktionieren  

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen gemacht oder Ideen wie ich das hinbekomme? 

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hi Thorsten, 

ganz einfach: 
Du setzt hinter den Vortex eine Pumpenkammer. 
z.B. so: 







Von der Pumpenkammer kannst Du dann das Wasser hinpumpen, wo Du willst. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainer,

erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort.

ist keine schlechte Idee.

Aber wie sieht es denn mit der Fliesgeschwindigkeit aus.Wie groß müsste die Pumpenkammer denn sein.?

Ich denke das die AM 10000 schnell so eine Pumpenkammer leergesaugt hat.

Der Vortex wird mit den "Wassernachfüllen" wohl nicht so schnell mitkommen-oder ?

Die Fliessgeschwindigkeit soll bzw. muss doch auch erhalten bleiben, damit der Wasserdurchfluss im Filter gewährleistet ist.

Was hast Du denn für eine Technik bei Dir?

Denke mal die wird bei deinem Teich, erheblich größer sein als bei mir.

Und das funktioniert einwandfrei?

Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall schon mal beruhigt und würde es  wohl genauso machen wie es bei Dir ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 

die Pumpenkammer kann nicht leergesaugt werden, wenn Du die Verbindung zwischen Vortex und Pumpenkammer groß genug machst. 
Die Pumpenkammer will immer Teichniveau halten. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass Du die Höhe vom Vortex genau einrichtest. Somit zieht der Bodenablauf, was die Pumpe wegpumpt. Das funzt.   

Bei mir läuft ein Vortex 1200 Liter und der ist durch ein 125er KG-Rohr mit einem 90 Liter Mörteleimer verbunden. Dieser Mörteleimer ist also die Pumpenkammer. 
Eine Pumpe mit 9000 l/h und eine mit 6500 l/h müssen das Wasser ca. 1m in den Bürstenfilter hochbefördern. Dabei entstehen Verluste. 
Ich denke, dass in jedem Fall 12000 l/h im Filter ankommen. 
Die Pumpenkammer ist bisher noch nicht leergesaugt worden. (Außer der Bodenablauf oder ein Rohr ist verstopft). 
In der Pumpenkammer habe ich mir einen kleinen Schwimmerschalter eingebaut, der im Falle eines leerlaufens Alarm gibt. So soll ein trockenlaufen der Pumpen vermieden werden. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

wofür ein vortex ???

der biotec hat doch ein screnex, oder klärt mich auf ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainer,

besten Dank für die Antwort.  
Werde es wohl so wie von Dir beschrieben installieren.
Werde mich dann später melden, wenn das ganze über die Bühne ist.ca. 2Wochen.


Hallo lars,

Stimmt, der Biotec hat  das Screenex.
Aber ich möchte ungern alle zwei Tage das Screenex reinigen müssen.

Möchte also die Standzeit erhöhen.

Es gibt ja auch Screenex für höhere Standzeiten, aber mein Händler(meines Vertrauens  ) hat mir davon abgeraten.

Ich wollte also beides miteinander kombinieren um möglichst viel Grobschmutz schon vor den Biotec herauszufiltern.

Im übrigen bin ich mit den Filter *sehr* zufrieden.Nur aus beruflichen Gründen(Zeitmangel) kann ich nicht jeden Tag nach den Filter schauen.

Und die Filterzeit geht ja gerade erst los


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

also mein screenx war letztens so voll ich dachte da muss doch alles daneben gehen, tat es aber nicht. das säubern erledige ich jetzt mit den gartenschlauch. habe so eine wasserdüse die so einen breiten weichen wasserstrahl machen kann, klappt damit prima 
aber deinen wunsch kann ich schon nachvollziehen........


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hallo thorsten,

solltest du auf eine pumpenkammer hinter dem vortex verzichten wollen so kannst du auch die reine pumpe (ohne gehäuse) in den vortex außen dransetzen indem du dir einen geeigneten gewindestutzen in den vortex einklebst und die pumpe mit der saugseite einschraubst. 

was die reinigung des scréenex betrifft so will ich dir zwar nicht die hoffnung nehmen aber es gibt zwei arten von verschmutzung - die eine ist die angesprochenen mit organischem schmutz die andere ist ein unsichtbarer biofilm welcher sich über das sieb legt und den durchfluß verhindert - und gegen den hilft kein vortex  :cry: diese art der verunreinigung tritt aber erst auf wenn die wassertemp. höher sind und die bakterienbelastung des wassers zunimmt ........ warte ganz einfach mal ab wie sich die sache entwickelt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo juergen,

gedult ist zwar nicht meine Stärke  , aber dann wert ich mal abwarten.

Das mit den "Film" auf den Biotec habe ich anscheinend schon.Das Sieb sieht zwar noch recht sauber aus, (außer am ende vom Sieb-da liegt genug Grobschmutz) aber es gelangt trotzdem nicht mehr genug Wasser hindurch :twisted: 

Es hat sich mitlerweile schon zweimal die "Optische Warnung" im Biotec gemeldet, wenn es nicht innerhalb von 2 Tagen sauber gemacht worden ist.

Der Teich ist nicht großartig verschmutzt(zumindest Sichbar)- Wassertemperatur liegt stetig um die 14 Grad.

Wenn der Vortex nicht hilft, was dann?`

Sollte ich es dann später doch einmal mit einem anderen Screenex probieren - wenn es sich nicht bessert?

Na ja, warte ich dann erstmal ab. 

Ansonsten muss ich wohl meine Frau darauf ansetzten-*Schatz gehe mal eben den Filter säubern  *


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 

siehst Du, da hast Du jetzt mal zwei große Koi hinzubekommen, schon scheißen die Dir die Filteranlage zu. Was machst Du bei 20 großen?     

An welche Größe von Vortex hast Du eigntlich gedacht? 
Umso größer der Vortex, desto mehr Wasserberuhigung und somit Schmutzabsetzung hat man. Wenn also die AM10000 zum Einsatz kommt, wird ein kleiner Vortex zum Karusell, und wühlt mehr Schmutz auf, als zu Boden fällt. 

Die Idee von Jürgen ist gar nicht schlecht, nur muß man bedenken, das 
das Wasser im Vortex in stetiger Kreidbewegung ist, dabei sondert sich der Schmutz nach aussen ab und sinkt nach unten. Pumpst Du im Vortex nun von der Seite ab, so hast Du den Schmutz wieder nicht los. Am Besten ist das Absaugen von der Mitte des Vortex. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainer,

nö nö Du. 

An den neuen Fischis wird´s nicht liegen.  

Das Problem hatte ich vorher auch schon.

Gedacht war eigendlich diese größe:

*Natsir Vortex 750/600  
0170-0-P 

Höhe: 750 mm 
Durchmesser: 600 mm 

Eingang: 110 mm 

Ausgang: 110 mm *


Müsste eigendlich für meinen Teich ausreichend sein.

fall´s nicht gibt es Ihn noch ne Nummer größer-aaaaaber auch doppelt so teuer :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

noch ein Bildchen dazu.

Kostenpunkt - 184,00 Euro


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo thorsten,

das mit dem biofilm ist so eine sache - zuerst hilft actomar B100 zu beziehen über fiap. das ist ein teichgeeignetes desinfektionsmittel welches zumindest den zeitraum bis sich der biofilm bildet hinauszögert.

oase hat seine screenex seit 2004 mit 100my sieben ausgerüstet ??????

ich habe in meinen spaltsieb eine automatische reinigungsanlage seit 2004 im versuch welche das sieb alle 2std. mit einem harten wasserstrahl abspritzt - inwieweit es erfolg bringt kann ich auch erst in 1-2monaten abschätzen - desweiteren ist so eine anlage in den biotec nicht zu integrieren aufgrund von platzmangel.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

habe ja schon das leidige Problem mit den Screenex beschrieben.

Täglich säubern :cry: 

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, das bei kühleren Temperaturen das Screenex nicht mit diesen "Film" behaftet ist.

Bei uns lagen die letzten Tage die Temperaturen um die 10-12 Grad.

Also keine Probleme!- alle 3-4 Tage einmal kurz abspülen , OK.


Nun ist es seit zwei Tagen wieder wärmer - so um die 18 Grad.

Prompt bin ich wieder jeden Tag am säubern.  

Wie kriege ich das bloß in den Griff?

Ok. *Jürgen* ich weiß gedult - 
aber das mit den Temperaturen find ich schon recht interessant.

Habt Ihr auch diese Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

nun hast Du auch das gleiche Problem wie ich mit meinem Screenex....   8) 

Bei mir muß er teilweise sogar 2x am Tag sauber gemacht werden... aber weniger wegen des Grobschmutzes. 
Auch bei mir legt sich ein unsichtbarer Film auf das Sieb und läßt fast kein Wasser mehr durch  

Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, dass, auch wenn die Warnlampe anspringt, nicht sooo viel Dreck zu den Schwämmen gelangt. 
Es bleibt noch im Bereich des Erträglichen...

Ich hab auch schon über einen Vortex oder Spaltsieb nachgedacht... nur haben wir eine Promax die mit der zweiten Pumpe den Skimmer betreibt...
Wie soll ich die in so ein System intergrieren?

Den gröberen Screenex hab ich auch noch nicht eingebaut; ich möchte nicht mehr Dreck im Filter haben, als unbedingt nötig!

Ist dieser Bakterienfilm eigentlich irgendwie schädlich für die Fische?

Kann man ein Spaltsieb eigentlich auch in Schwerkraft betreiben??
 

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Annett,

2 x täglich - das ist viel! 

Warum beschwere ich mich dann bloß  

Ne im ernst, ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht.(noch nicht)

Ein gröberes Screenex soll laut Aussage von meinen Fachhändler auch nicht viel helfen.

Ein Vortex bzw. Spaltsieb bei dir zu integrieren, dürfte eigendlich kein Problem sein.
Jürgen  und Rainer haben das ja schon hier im Thread beschrieben.

Aber mittlerweile glaube ich nicht, das es viel nützen wird- da unser Problem ja bei den "Biofilm" liegt,das vom Vortex ja auch nicht herausgeflitert wird.  

Das der Biofilm schädlich für die Bewohner ist, glaube ich eher nicht.(hoffe ich zumindest).

Bist Du sonst - bis auf das Screenex , mit den Filter zufrieden?
Gibt es noch weitere Pobleme ? / die mich auch erwarten könnten


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

hmm... lass mich mal nachdenken...

Pass auf, dass Du die weißen Dichtgummis vom Filtereinlauf und den zwei Öffnungen zum Screenex säubern nicht verlierst... sind nicht sehr fest in den Kappen!

Auch war die Verbindung zwischen Bitron und Filter am Anfang nicht richtig dicht... wir haben etwas als Abstandshalter dazwischen geklemmt, damit der Bitron durch sein Gewicht nicht schräg nach unten wegklappen kann.

Ich glaub, wir haben den Filter letztes Jahr zu oft gereinigt und zuviel Wasser durchgejagt... Bei Oase hieß es ja immer, das die Menge da durchpassen muß... 
War sogar einer da um zu gucken, ob nicht noch irgendwo Plastikstege den Durchfluß behindern...
Der Filter wird ja sogar zur Kombination mit der 30.000 Promax angeboten;
ich frag mich nur, wie das Wasser da durchpassen soll!??
Wir haben noch ein paar andere Filterausgangsrohre auf Kulanz bekommen, damit das Wasser besser ablaufen kann  
Genutzt haben die auch nicht sooo viel, aber der Filter kann jetzt etwas weiter weg (50cm) vom Teich stehen  

Das Zeolith hab ich im Herbst aus Unwissenheit weggeschmissen... 
Selbst der Fachhändler weiß nicht, das man es regenerieren können soll..?! Da kann er dann neues verkaufen  
Im Moment ist der Bereich noch leer... ich vergess immer im Baumarkt an den Blähton zu denken; empfohlenen Schwammstücke (anderer Thread) bekomm ich hier im Laden nicht! 
Im Moment ist die UV-Lampe noch dran... ist aber dieses Jahr überhaupt noch nicht an gewesen... Bis jetzt keine Schwebalgen in Sicht!

Um den Filter nicht so oft reinigen zu müssen ist die Pumpe dieses Jahr um einiges gedrosselt... 
Scheint zu funktionieren; Wassermenge ist ja auch nicht alles 8)

Kannst Du die Schwämme mit dem "Ausdrücker" dafür richtig sauber machen?
Ich ramponiere mir damit irgendwie an den anderen Schwammdeckeln die Hände  

Ansonsten funktioniert er bisher ganz gut!

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Annett,

junge, junge.Du hast aber ne menge Probleme.

Kann es sein, das Du noch eines von den "alten " Modellen erwischt hast.

Also bei meinen Modell 2004 / mittlerweile(von Oase überarbeitet) 8 Filters.Blau/8 Filters. Rot/ 9KG Zeolith habe ich sollch Probleme noch nicht endeckt.

Den Ablauf von den Screenex habe ich etwas anders gelöst.
Habe anstatt die "tollen" Blindkappen - einfach zwei Kugelhähne angeschlossen.
Wenn ich das Screenex reinige , Hebel umlegen und fertig.Ist recht praktisch und kann es nur empfehlen!  


Bei den Anschluss von meinen Bitron hatte ich auch keine Probleme-sofort alles dicht und hat funktioniert  


Habe bei mir eine Aquamax 10000 dran hängen,wurde auch so empfohlen.Klappt auch reibungslos  
Aber sag mal ,du kanst doch auch eine Promax über den Wasserverteiler regulieren dürfte doch kein Problem sein. ? Damit steuerst Du doch die Durchlaufmenge im Filter !


Bei mir steht der Filter ca. 3,00 m vom Teich entfernt.Alles OK  

Nur die Rohre von Oase schweine teuer..... aber is man ja nicht anders gewohnt :twisted: 

Die Schwämme reinige ich per "Hand" einfach 2-3 mal runterdrücken, gut ist.
Dieser Ausdrücker sieht irgendwie nicht sehr Vertrauenswürdig aus  


Also: Probleme habe ich bis jetzt null - ausser das mit den Screenex.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Probleme würde ich es nicht nennen...

Du hast mich halt nur nach Dingen gefragt, die die mir aufgefallen/zu beachten sind  

Der Filter ist auch erst im Juli '04 gekauft...
Soweit läuft er ordentlich, bis auf das Sieb  

Das mit den Kugelhähnen werd ich mal abspeichern  

Aber da mein Freund eh früh am Garten vorbei muß und ich abends meistens auch, ist das mit dem Spülen nicht sooo tragisch.

Ich werfe eh mindestens einmal am Tag einen Blick in den Teich. 
Selbst wenn es nur mit Regenschirm geht 
Zur Zeit ist auch nur einmal täglich spülen angesagt...


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Annett,

trotz kühlen Temp. bin ich im moment wieder 2x Täglich am säubern....

Habe heute festgestellt,das ich kleine rote __ Würmer auf den Screenex liegen habe .Knallrot,3-5mm lang,1mm durchmesser.
Toll mal schauen was das für dinger sind.grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

die hatte und hab ich auch  

Ich glaub, das sind Zuckmückenlarven...
letztes Jahr waren sie sogar auf den schwarzen Abdeckungen der Schwämme im Filter...

Ich hab sie auch schon am Filterauslauf an den Steinen kleben sehen...

Sind sicherlich harmlos!

Wegen der Pumpe.
Klar ist die drosselbar; is aber kompliziert, es so hinzubekommen, das der Skimmer noch richtig zieht, aber nicht zuviel Wasser im Filter ankommt...
Wenn man die Leistung einer einzelnen Pumpe einstellt, siehst man ja nicht, wieviel Wasser es ist, wenn man dann die andere zuschalte...
Und wenn beide Pumpen laufen, lassen sie sich auch nur gemeinsam drosseln oder hochfahren... 
Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich!?  


LG aus dem sonnigen Schkeuditz 

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

hallo ihr beiden,

sorry - ich bin momentan wegen arbeiten am haus fast nicht online :cry: 

wie wärs denn wenn einer von euch beiden mal das von mir genannte actomar b100 sich besorgt und seine erfahrungswerte dem anderen mitteilt - ist preislich auch erschwinglich.

das problem mit dem biofilm dürfte alle spaltsiebe noch lange begleiten und ist deren einziger nachteil - was das spaltsieb des biotec18/36 betrifft so ist dies eben ein kompromiss da wollte man eben so ein "all in one" gerät fabrizieren - sicher besser als ohne vorabscheidung - aber eben nur ein kompromiss.

ob nun meine änderung der automatischen reinigung die lösung ist kann ich momentan auch noch nicht sagen - da die temp. noch zu nieder sind - sollte es sich in 1-2 monaten rausstellen daß es funktioniert wäre dies natürlich balsam auf des bastlers seele   :razz:  - aber ich werde es euch wissen lassen ......... (patentieren :twisted:   )

@ nette 

natürlich geht ein spaltsieb auch in schwerkraft z.b. meines

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Also wenn ich hier alles richtig verstanden habe, kann man sagen: Gute Anlage, die die Nähe zu ihrem Besitzer sucht, damit sie einmal am Tag gereinigt wird - ist halt streichelbedürftig!

Beabsichtige mir auch die 18er zu kaufen; Aquamax 12.000 ist schon auf dem Weg zu uns!

Meine Frage aber ist: Kann ich die Anlage in dem Gartenhaus unterbringen oder muß sie draußen stehen? Das Haus steht direkt am Teich und Rohre reinzulegen ist kein Problem. Frage nur wegen der Reinigung. Wird da viel nass????

Danke für die Antworten  

LG

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

uuuuupppss, war mal wieder nicht angemeldet, sorry!

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich sage jetzt mal, kannste ohne Probleme (na ja fast)!   

Das Screenex reinigst du ja in der Regel bei starker Verschmutzung ausserhalb des Biotec.
Ich nehme das Screenex raus und spüle es unter einem harten Wasserstrahl ab.(bei starker Verschmutzung bzw. Biofilm!)
Wenn du das Screenex nur abspülen willst,hast du  hinten am Biotec zwei abläufe wo das Schmutzwasser abfließt.
Von Oase aus, haben die zwei "Blindstopfen" (Verschraubung) angebracht,wobei ich es etwas anders geregelt habe.Bei mir habe ich zwei Kugelhäne angebracht.Diese kannste ja ohne probleme verlängern, mit einem Rohr was dann aus dein Gartenhaus rausführt.

Der Biotec hat auch noch einen Bodenablauf für Schmutzwasser, der per Zugschieber geregelt ist.Kannste bzw. muste eh per Rohr verlängern- also wieder ab aus dem Gartenhaus    Das Schmutzwasserläuft bei mir in einem Speißfass (siehe Bilder).

Hoffendlich konntest du folgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo juergen b,

werde mir mal nächste Woche ein 100 er leisten.

Kostet ja nicht die Welt.  

Von meiner Freude bzw. Verzweifelung werde ich dann Berichten


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von Chemie im Teich...

Welche Auswirkungen hat das Zeug's denn auf die nützlichen Bakterien??

Aber wenn es Thorsten schon ausprobieren will können wir ja später die Wirkung vergleichen  


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Annett,

ist doch keine Chemie  

Ein gröberes Screenex :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

tse,

ist doch Chemie.Will ich nciht,will ich nicht.......

Hole mir aber ein gröberes Sieb - heißt auch irgendwas mit 100......

sorry mein Fehler :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Morgen Thorsten! So kann ich mir das vorstellen  und folgen kann ich auch, Dem Herrn sei Dank!
Das mit dem Kübel ist ne gute Idee, ich hatte gedacht, da wurde mehr "Abfallwasser" anfallen, aber scheint ja zu gehen.

Freu mich, daß ich den Filter ins Haus kriege, hab nämlich sonst nicht so viel Platz rund um den Teich, da dieser möglichst groß werden soll.

Na, dann werd ich mal sehen, ob ich das alles so hin kriege - muß aber ja erst mal das Loch zu Ende bringen, mein Schlammloch; hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so!!!

Danke nochmals  

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

@ Juergen b.

Hallo Juergen,

habe gesehen das Du wieder öfters Online bist  Arbeiten am Haus soweit erledigt ?

Nun gut- wollen wir es mal hoffen   

Du hast davon geschrieben, daß Du eine Art automatische Reinigungsanlage bei dir installiert hast.
Ich würde mir auch gerne so etwas oder ähnlich bauen.
Im moment ist es angesagt (bis zu 3x täglich, Screenex reinigen) und gelinde gesagt, nervt es...........und Chemie möchte ich aussen vor lassen.

Da ich gerade dabei bin meinen Biotec zu verkleiden-sprich ihn vor Umwelteinflüsse zu schützen   Sonne , Regen ect... ist mir die Idee gekommen halt auch so eine Reinigungsanlage zu installieren.

Wärst Du bereit mir deine Konstruktion näher zu erläutern   (auch wenn Du noch keine Erfahrungswerte hast, schaden kann es ja auch nicht)

Gerne auch per PN, wenn es nicht öffentlich sein soll!

Bin zwar von Beruf Handwerker aber wie ich so eine Reinigungsanlage baue/womit - puh das geht über mein Horizont  :cry: 



Ps. *Werde es auch nicht als Patent anmelden*


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle dies noch interessiert,   

wollte mal kurz einen Zwischenbericht bezügl. Screenex abgeben.

Muss das Screenex mittlerweile 1x in der Woche reinigen.(sonst 2x/Tag)

Der _Biofilm _scheint spürbar zurück gegangen zusein, ohne das ich etwas verändert habe.!

Der sichtbare Schmutz wird auch besser nach hinten abgeleitet.(Auffangwanne)

Ich gehe also davon aus, daß alles an den _Biofilm_ gelegen hat... mal sehn wie lange es anhält


----------

